# Doku: "Expedition durch den Körper" gesucht!



## huntertech (11. Januar 2011)

*Doku: "Expedition durch den Körper" gesucht!*

Gestern Abend (10.1.11) kam um 20:15 auf Super RTL eine Doku namens "Expedition durch den Körper". Wenn die hier irgendjemand zufällig aufgenommen hat und mir irgendwie zukommen lassen könnte (über Online-Hoster z.B.), wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Wenn so eine Anfrage nicht legal sein sollte (warum auch immer), bitte löschen!


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Doku: "Expedition durch den Körper" gesucht!*

moin vll. hilfts dir ja 
YouTube - Expedition durch den menschlichen Körper (1/5)
YouTube - Expedition durch den menschlichen Körper (2/5)
YouTube - Expedition durch den menschlichen Körper (3/5)
YouTube - Expedition durch den menschlichen Körper (4/5)
YouTube - Expedition durch den menschlichen Körper (5/5)


----------



## huntertech (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Doku: "Expedition durch den Körper" gesucht!*

Danke! Ich hab die Sendung selbst nicht gesehen, hoffe aber mal, dass es die richtige ist.


----------

